# Need lighting ideas for dull finished basement



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Pot lights. Maybe a mirror where light from the window falls, to bounce that light around. Get rid of the blue.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Is there some reason that the other two fixtures in the room are not lit. It's hard to see any lighting problems when you only have one of the 3 visible fixtures lit.

Also, was that photo with flash or without? I have the impression that it may have been with flash.


----------



## Dullflip (Oct 14, 2015)

I've only been in the basement long enough to complete the inspection. Wiring is ok but you're right, two of the three lights are out (busted). That said, the one that is lit doesn't give off enough lighting and I'm looking for more modern lighting if that makes sense at all. The room definitely has a dark feel in person and my inspector noted the same. 

Prior owners put focus on every other room it seems like and we want the basement to appear up to par with the others, starting with a lighter/ fresher look.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

When doing your re furnish remember that furnishings that absorb rather than reflect light are as prone to rendering the same result as the darker paints. My wife wanted dark brown leather and of course she got it, then the next words from her was, "I think we need a little more lighting".


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

I know they are expensive, but, I like LED lighting. In a basement which is dark most of the time, you have your lights on quite a bit. LED's would save you money in the long run (on electricity), they don't heat up in tight spots, and, they put out some serious light. Something to consider.


----------



## beee (Dec 23, 2015)

LED lighting will be great and it seems one light is not enough for the whole house,besides the center of your house is too empty,add more furnishings,such as tea table and put the small gadgets on metal mesh rolling cart to save space for the table will look better.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

I just replaced 4 of our 6 kitchen soffit incandescent Can bulbs with 9 W LEDs and I don't even need to replace the other 2 that have expired. In fact I had to find my old pair of sun glasses for early morning coffee duties.


----------



## elie2wins (Jan 23, 2016)

Since you have tiles you could update the space by replacing the fixtures with recessed leds. You can search "thin recessed led lights" via Google. Amazon sells some too but many of them arent UL listed. Aspect lighting advertises UL Listed lamps here http://www.aspectled.com/products/6-ultra-thin-recessed-light-9w#tab-1 .They are a lot less expensive than can lights and easy to wire. you can use this site here to figure out your light spacing
http://www.recessedlightinglayout.com/ . For your space, id say youd need maybe 8-10 at minimum 8 watts. Choose your lighting color carefully, day light white vs warm white. The leds can produce alot of light and you may need those shades for the basement too


----------

